# Fuente Alimentación EAX61464001 LGP32-10P sin Stand-by



## KareDany (Oct 7, 2016)

Un saludo para todos en forosdeelectronica.

Intento reparar fuente de alimentación EAX61464001 LGP32-10P de un TV LED Marca LG. La misma no entrega voltaje de Stand-by(+3.5 Volts). El I.C. oscilador estaba averiado conjuntamente con un diodo zener de 3.9 Volts. Revise transformador de conmutación, Optoacoplador PC-817 e I.C. referencia TLP431A y estaban bien. Luego de sustituir componentes averiados se volvió a estropear el I.C. del oscilador, por lo que solicito esquema de esta fuente o alguna sugerencia al respecto. Mi agradecimiento por cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme y un saludo de:

KareDany.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 7, 2016)

Los esquemas de las fuentes LG son muy difíciles de encontrar. Si tienes suerte podrás encontrar uno parecido, aunque sus principios de funcionamiento son prácticamente los mismos. El esquemático adjunto es de la fuente LGP32-09P.

Revisa bien cortos en la etapa del PFC, y cuando reemplaces componentes ensaya con una lámpara en serie. Ojo con los condensadores que van en serie con el chopper. Fíjate en este en una fuente que pasó por mis manos hace un tiempo atrás.

Suerte.


----------



## KareDany (Oct 12, 2016)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, skynetronics efectivamente el esquema de la fuente LGP32-09P es muy parecido al esquema que buscaba en lo que se refiere a la fuente de Stand-by. Inicialmente estaban averiados F501 (3.15A/250V), IC500 ICE3B0365J y Diodo Zener ZD501(3.6V), por este conecte uno de 3.9V que era el que tenía. Cuando intento conectar a la línea, por cierto fui bien cuidadoso conectando el  multímetro para medir voltaje de salida Stand-by (3.5 Volts), no fuera ser que no estuviese regulando bien y me rompiese los electrolíticos de la fuente Stand-by. Lo que ví y escuché fue un chispazo y ruido como salto de alto voltaje, pero fue muy rápido pues solo presente la espiga en el tomacorriente de línea. Esto rompió nuevamente a IC500 pero en esta ocasión fue ZD502 (24V) lo que me hace pensar que la fuente osciló, pero al no regular adecuadamente se averío este Zener, el fusible F501 quedó en buen estado. Revisé nuevamente Optoacoplador IC501 (EL817MB) e IC201 (AZ431AN) y componentes asociados al circuito de regulación (R203,204,205,206,208,209,R506,C505) en fin todo lo relacionado con el pin 2 (FB) de IC500 (ICE3B0365J)y todo estaba bien (incluso probé T501 LS002 con un probador de Fly-back y el transformador osciló bien), revisé también C202 (3300μf/10V), C203 (470μf/10V), D201 (MBRF10100CT), D202(MBRF10100CT) . Entonces desconecte IC 500 del circuito impreso y Q602 (TK13A60D) conectado al transformador L601 LP-002. Conecte la espiga nuevamente a la red de 120 Volts AC 60Hz y al medir en electrolítico C607 C608 hay 169 Volts DC, por lo que concluí que BD101 (RS405M), C600 (0.82μf/600V), C607 (68μf/450V), filtro de línea y demás componentes asociados están bien. También revisé D501, 502, 503. Después les comentaré nuevos resultados en el intento de reparar esta fuente e igualmente espero nuevas sugerencias, las cuales les agradezco.
Un saludo de:
KareDany


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2016)

Los optos ni se revisan , se cambian directamente


----------



## KareDany (Oct 13, 2016)

Un saludo amigos de forosdeelectronica
Un optoacoplador de la serie PC817 no es más que un fotodiodo y un fototransistor encapsulados en un circuito integrado (I.C.) de 4 pines, por lo que podemos verificar su funcionamiento utilizando el circuito que les adjunto. 
El objetivo es mediante la utilización de una fuente variable o fija de corriente directa (DC) de 5 volts aplicar a través de una resistencia de 1 KΩ/0.25Watts (para limitar corriente a 4.5mA aproximadamente) el positivo de la fuente al terminal 1 del optoacoplador, y el negativo dela fuente al terminal 2 del mismo, de tal forma que polarizamos en directa el fotodiodo que emite, activando el fototransistor el cual baja su resistencia colector-emisor, y cuya lectura medimos con un multímetro (conectado en el rango para medir semiconductores) entre los pines 3  y 4 del optoacoplador. Con la fuente desconectada (OFF) con mi multímetro obtengo una lectura infinita y al encenderla (ON) la lectura disminuye a valores entre 60 y 130(depende del número de parte del optoacoplador) para el PC817 aproximadamente 120 con lo cual compruebo de forma dinámica el estado de funcionamiento del optoacoplador.
KareDany.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2016)

Explico el porqué en las fuentes se suele cambiar directamente , no es que se quemen , es que por diseño, en general trabajan al límite y se encuentran degradados.

Tu circuito sería válido si se pudiera compararlo con otro nuevo.

Ésto surge de experiencias recolectadas en reparaciones de las mismas.

También sabemos que para ustedes es muy dificil obtener componentes nuevos 

Saludos !


----------



## GeorgeCaicedo (Nov 25, 2020)

KareDany dijo:


> Un saludo para todos en forosdeelectronica.
> 
> Intento reparar fuente de alimentación EAX61464001 LGP32-10P de un TV LED Marca LG. La misma no entrega voltaje de Stand-by(+3.5 Volts). El I.C. oscilador estaba averiado conjuntamente con un diodo zener de 3.9 Volts. Revise transformador de conmutación, Optoacoplador PC-817 e I.C. referencia TLP431A y estaban bien. Luego de sustituir componentes averiados se volvió a estropear el I.C. del oscilador, por lo que solicito esquema de esta fuente o alguna sugerencia al respecto. Mi agradecimiento por cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme y un saludo de:
> 
> KareDany.


Amigo , buenas . Yo tengo una fuente de ese modelo y tampoco da el voltage de Stb 3.5 v....haciendo una prueba con el mosfet Q601, lo sustitui por otro con la misma configuracion pero al darle corriente el mosfet exploto , tambien se quemo la resistencia R602 la cual esta al lado del capacitor C600...quisiera saber si me puede suministrar del valor de R602....otra pregunta: hay forma de probar si el IC 500 esta bueno o esta dañado ? El ICE3B0365....?? Gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2020)

Probaste de inyectar (a través de un fusible) los 3,5V desde otra fuente ?


----------



## GeorgeCaicedo (Nov 25, 2020)

Sí lo hice pero igualmente no hubo salida de voltaje de 12 ni 24 volt..... Me pregunto si colocando otra fuente que me suministre los 12, 24 y 5 vol podre encender el tv?? Pero hay una señales de Error y Adim que no se que funcion tienen y si se pueden omitir ??


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 25, 2020)

Si no tienes el voltaje de 3.5v (stand-by), tienes que centrarte en habilitar esa sección antes de preocuparte de los MOSFET y de los voltajes de 12v y 24v (controladas por otra fuente independiente a esa).

Sube fotos claras de tu fuente por el lado componentes y pistas. Mide el voltaje en el filtro principal (y anota el voltaje que te da).

Mide los voltajes en IC500 (todos sus pines) y luego anotas los resultados acá. 

Recuerda que las mediciones de voltaje en el primario se hacen en referencia a la tierra caliente (negativo del filtro principal).


----------



## GeorgeCaicedo (Nov 26, 2020)

KareDany dijo:


> Un saludo para todos en forosdeelectronica.
> 
> Intento reparar fuente de alimentación EAX61464001 LGP32-10P de un TV LED Marca LG. La misma no entrega voltaje de Stand-by(+3.5 Volts). El I.C. oscilador estaba averiado conjuntamente con un diodo zener de 3.9 Volts. Revise transformador de conmutación, Optoacoplador PC-817 e I.C. referencia TLP431A y estaban bien. Luego de sustituir componentes averiados se volvió a estropear el I.C. del oscilador, por lo que solicito esquema de esta fuente o alguna sugerencia al respecto. Mi agradecimiento por cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme y un saludo de:
> 
> KareDany.


Amigo de que valor es la R602 de esa fuente ...tengo una que se le quemo esa resistencia


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 26, 2020)

R602 es una resistencia de óxido metálico de 0.15 ohm x 2w que va en el Source del MOSFET de la etapa PFC. 

Sigue las indicaciones que se te dieron en el post #10, ya que debes medir los voltajes que ya se te pidieron para la fuente stand-by antes de estar cambiando componentes de la fuente principal. Chequea bien todo.


----------



## GeorgeCaicedo (Nov 26, 2020)

Ok gracias amigo. Practicamente es un puente...puedo sustituirla por una de carbon de un valor aproximado y realizar luego las medidas de voltage indicadas o los mido sin la resistencia en cueation ??


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 26, 2020)

Yo no lo recomiendo. 

Hacer esas adaptaciones (poner un alambre, poner resistencia de carbón, etc) son bajo tu propio riesgo. La resistencia debe estar puesta para que el MOSFET del PFC funcione. 

Si tienes placas para reciclaje, no creo que te cueste encontrar una resistencia parecida a esa.

Suerte.


----------



## GeorgeCaicedo (Dic 10, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Si no tienes el voltaje de 3.5v (stand-by), tienes que centrarte en habilitar esa sección antes de preocuparte de los MOSFET y de los voltajes de 12v y 24v (controladas por otra fuente independiente a esa).
> 
> Sube fotos claras de tu fuente por el lado componentes y pistas. Mide el voltaje en el filtro principal (y anota el voltaje que te da).
> 
> ...




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020

El voltage en el filtro principal es de 160 V. Los voltajes en el IC 500 son ( del pin 1 al 8 respectivamente ) : 0/5/0/160/160/200mv/ pin 7 oscila entre 10 y 17 volt, no es estable y pin 8: 0 vol....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020



GeorgeCaicedo dijo:


> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020
> 
> 
> El voltage en el filtro principal es de 160 V. Los voltajes en el IC 500 son ( del pin 1 al 8 respectivamente ) : 0/5/0/160/160/200mv/ pin 7 oscila entre 10 y 17 volt, no es estable y pin 8: 0 vol....





GeorgeCaicedo dijo:


> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020
> 
> 
> El voltage en el filtro principal es de 160 V. Los voltajes en el IC 500 son ( del pin 1 al 8 respectivamente ) : 0/5/0/160/160/200mv/ pin 7 oscila entre 10 y 17 volt, no es estable y pin 8: 0 vol....
> ...


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 10, 2020)

Si no tienes voltaje stand-by de 3.5v debes comprobar el estado de IC500 y revisar si los diodos zener alrededor de IC500 están bien. Suelen fallar o tener fugas en este tipo de fuentes.


----------



## GeorgeCaicedo (Dic 11, 2020)

Los diodos Zener los despegue de un pin a cada uno y con el multimetro en prueba de diodos me arroja que conducen en un solo sentido, no estan abiertos o en corto. Los capacitores electroliticos todos se ven bien a la vista, ninguno inflado o abombado...los demas diodos por ahi tambien miden en un solo sentido. En los zener Zd101, 501 y 503 no hay voltaje en ningun extremo, Zd502  con voltaje variando de 10 a 17 vol , inestable.  Voy a revisar los optoacopladores a ver que resulta. Seria buenisimo encontrar el diagrama correcto para ese modelo !!!


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 11, 2020)

Revisa los opto, pero puede que el principal culpable de la falla sea IC500, en cuyo caso tendrías que simplemente reemplazarlo.


----------



## GeorgeCaicedo (Dic 11, 2020)

Ok gracias voy a ver si lo consigo en la tienda de repuestos...gracias


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 11, 2020)

Cuando ya tengas los 3.5v de stand-by, no intentes forzar el encendido de la fuente aún, ya que según comentabas, se había quemado Q601 y R602. Sólo preocúpate por ahora de habilitar nuevamente el voltaje stand-by y apenas esté eso OK, avisas por acá.


----------



## GeorgeCaicedo (Dic 16, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Cuando ya tengas los 3.5v de stand-by, no intentes forzar el encendido de la fuente aún, ya que según comentabas, se había quemado Q601 y R602. Sólo preocúpate por ahora de habilitar nuevamente el voltaje stand-by y apenas esté eso OK, avisas por acá.


Revise los optocuplas , los tres, y estan en buenas condiciones, los probe colocando un diodo led en serie a una resistencia con un voltaje de 6 v . Con el multimetro en funcion diodos tocado los pines 1 y 2 se activaron . Saque el IC 500 y lo alimente con un voltaje de 13 vdc y por el pin 2 genera 5 v, por los pines 4 y 5 medi 9 v, los demas pines 0 vol. Aun no he probado cambiamdo el IC 500 por no tener uno de repuesto...que otra pruebas puedo hacer..? .lo que si noto es que el voltaje fuente en la tarjeta - pin 7- oscila entre 10 y 18 v....no es estable !!


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 16, 2020)

No sé cómo le ha ocurrido a otros colegas, pero en mi caso me he encontrado con diodos que midiéndolos en posición de diodos te pueden marcar bien, pero en el circuito en situación de "estrés" (trabajo) dan los problemas.

Integrados como IC500 no le haría pruebas como inyectarle voltaje. No olvidemos que en su interior hay muchos más componentes que pueden estar mal. Si no tienes el voltaje stand-by, yo sería partidario de reemplazar IC500 y los diodos zener que están cercanos a él.

Como referencia, en IC500 en el pin 1 deberías tener 3v; en el pin 2 deberías tener 2.5v; y en el pin 7 deberías tener 14v aproximadamente. Estos voltajes tendrán que ser fijos (no oscilantes) y ser medidos en referencia a la tierra caliente.


----------

